# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Wat werkt beter tegen transpiratie?

## Gastjeonbekend

hallo ik heb nu zoveel dingen voorbij zien komen odorex en alminium chloride en syneo 5 en deoderant oloe vera en en antitranspirantre creme van theme en oxitrans wat moet ik nu nemen??
welke werkt het beste??
wie kan het zeggen want ik ben nu echt wanhopig

----------


## bluedonkey

> hallo ik heb nu zoveel dingen voorbij zien komen odorex en alminium chloride en syneo 5 en deoderant oloe vera en en antitranspirantre creme van theme en oxitrans wat moet ik nu nemen??
> welke werkt het beste??
> wie kan het zeggen want ik ben nu echt wanhopig


Gastjeonbekend. 
Ga naar de goedkope drogist. Koop een blokje aluin (bij de scherspulletjes) en gebruik het als deodorant/anti-transparant. het kost slechts een paar Euro, je doet er een jaar mee, het is neutraal(niet geparfumeerd) en het werkt de hele dag beter als je ooit gewend was! Succes!. Bluedonkey

----------

